# Ledgend of the "Veintenueve" - Fact or fiction?



## arnisandyz (Dec 12, 2003)

Many of you know of the stories told in regards to FMA and Filipino History in general.  How many have heard of the story about the "Veintenueve" and can it be proven?  This story has been told to me by many of my elders and there's always some variation on it.  Depending on where you hear it from, its about someone who dispatched 29 opponents using a balisong...or wait,  I've also heard its about a 29" balisong/sword,...then again, i heard...its about someone who used a 29" balisong to kill 29 enemys.
So what version of the story have you heard?


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 12, 2003)

I always heard it was a 29 balisong used in battle much like a sword


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 12, 2003)

I would tell you...but I have to kill you...with a 29' balisong....but then you'd be #30....which would totally screw up my legend.
:rofl: 

Actually, I heard regular balisong, 29 people. 

It's probably just an 'urban legend'. heh...barangay legend.


----------



## Dieter (Dec 12, 2003)

Hi everybody,  

I have heared these stories too, but the original standard Balisongs from the old market in Batangas was 29 centimeters long, which is some 11.6 inches. I show it on my Balisong videos. Of course they have many sizes, but this was the standard one.

If you ask me, thats where the name comes from.

Regards


Dieter Knüttel
DATU of Modern Arnis


----------



## arnisandyz (Dec 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dieter _
> *Hi everybody,
> 
> I have heared these stories too, but the original standard Balisongs from the old market in Batangas was 29 centimeters long
> ...



Yeah,  thats right PI uses the metric system! If this is correct, its a good example of how a story can get distorted.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dieter _
> *Hi everybody,
> 
> I have heared these stories too, but the original standard Balisongs from the old market in Batangas was 29 centimeters long, which is some 11.6 inches. I show it on my Balisong videos. Of course they have many sizes, but this was the standard one.
> ...



Dieter et al,

Is the complete length 29 cms?

Or is the blade 29 cms?

My Favorite Balisong is 11 and 3/8 inches long. Which is 28.8925 cms using the 2.54 cms per inch conversion. The blade length is only is 5 inches with the edge being 4.25 inches.

Just very curisou is all.

Thank You
:asian:


----------



## Dieter (Dec 14, 2003)

> Is the complete length 29 cms



Hi,

yes, the complete overall length of the opened Balisong with the blade and handle is 29 cm.

I have attached a still from my Balisong video, to illustrate it. The second still follows in a second mail, because I can attach only one picture (as far as I know)

Regards


Dieter


----------



## Dieter (Dec 14, 2003)

Here is the 2nd still from the Balisong video


----------

